# Potty training backfiring. Need guidance.



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Hula has been with us 4 days and is almost 9 weeks old. Potty training. In the house shes glued to my side and I have only had to crate her once when we were home due to trying to get the kids off to school and I want able to supervise Hula to make sure she has no accidents in the house. At night we take her out just before we go to bed and once or twice during the night when we hear her rustling around. 
Heres the thing: We want to train Hula right from the start to do her buisness in a specific area of the yard as we have kids who roll around the yard and play. So when ever she has to pee we scoop her and take her outside down the stairs to the spot wed like her to use. However she has seemed to have learned that everytime she pees or poops someone comes charging at her and scoopes her...not good for her timidness. So now she makes a beeline away from us to do her business to avoid being interrupted. I am trying putting the leash on her until she does her buisness in the right spot then take it off when shes done a pee...but since the leash is new to her she spends her time fighting that...or she will pee, I take the leash off..and she will pee again 2 minutes later somewhere else. 
Any advice?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there any way to fence off the area, like with an xpen? Maybe if you put the pen on the grass in the area you want her to use?


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't have a pen but I was able to contain her to the area by leash and she just lays down and sleeps! The second I take her to the grass she squats, I scoop her and take her back to the wood chip area and she lays down and sleeps...I take her to the grass and she squats...and repeat : (


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would try cutting a few turves (about 4 foot by 4 foot) from her preferred area - ones already marked with the right smell - and put them on the wood chip near the grass. She probably associates the feel of grass and the smell of previous toileting with the "right place". The turves will gradually disintegrate, leaving the chips to be the "right" place. Or designate an area of grass as for the dog, and teach the children to stay away from it!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The leash idea is right but her fighting it is getting in the way of your progress. You need to address this first. Is it the pressure on the leash or just having the leash near her or something else?


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

We didn't have issues training either pup but on the last SPOO she was peeing so often that I bought a fake grass pad for the room I contained her in and got her to use it by the door. It was great because she used it at night and I got to sleep. She still got walks every 2-3 hours until she finally outgrew the need to go so much. Then I put it in the area of the yard I wanted her to use and she still uses that area even though the fake grass has long gone.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Could it be that she just does not want to "go" on the wood chips? We just discovered today that Hans will only pee on grass. We took him to the beach, and he absolutely refused to use the sand. This beach is backed by thick mangroves, so it created a bit of a dilemma.


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Hulas almost a year old now and she's awesome! No potty issues at all. She was just trying to figure it all out.


----------

